# Minn Kota Power Drive Bow Mount - Prop not turning



## Lynxis (Sep 21, 2009)

I have a 2002 50lb thrust bow mount Power Drive Minn Kota.
I had it out on the lake the other day and the motor was working fine. I stopped using it for a few moments and when i stepped on the throttle to turn the prop, i no longer had power. There is a button that shows if there is enough power in teh battery and the battery has a full charge. It is currently fully charged and still nothing.

The unit turns, aka changes directions.

Also and most importantly, when i engage the throttle, there is a "click" that you can hear in the "base" of the motor, where it is mounted to the boat. the click is a sound that you would expect to hear, the only part missing, is the prop turning.

The prop turns by hand just fine.

Any ideas?


----------



## Bad Bub (Jan 17, 2006)

Have you taken your prop off to make sure nothing is wrapped up in it? Or made sure your prop pin is where it's supposed to be?

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## crappiedude (Mar 12, 2006)

Bad Bub said:


> Have you taken your prop off to make sure ....... your prop pin is where it's supposed to be?
> 
> 
> > I would check to see if you have a broken shear pin behind the prop. If you take the prop off, is the motor turning?


----------



## Lynxis (Sep 21, 2009)

The motor does not engage.
The prop turns freely by hand and when you turn the prop, you can feel the motor resistance as you would expect to, IE: it does not free turn.
There is nothing wrapped in behind the prop like mono causing it to bind.


----------



## crappiedude (Mar 12, 2006)

Could you have a broken switch or could you have a bad connection under your foot pad?
I'm not real familiar with MK it's been awhile since I've owned 1.
I have a MG and it has a toggle swithch on the side that turns the unit off. I accidentally flip that switch a couple of times each trip. Does MK have a switch like that?


----------



## Bad Bub (Jan 17, 2006)

crappiedude said:


> Could you have a broken switch or could you have a bad connection under your foot pad?
> I'm not real familiar with MK it's been awhile since I've owned 1.
> I have a MG and it has a toggle swithch on the side that turns the unit off. I accidentally flip that switch a couple of times each trip. Does MK have a switch like that?


And i've had to replace the on/off foot switch on my MG. As well. I know nothing about minn kota, but can't imagine they are set up all that different....

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## Lynxis (Sep 21, 2009)

Nothing like that. The pedals on minn kotas are very simple. I do not believe it has anything to do with the foot pedal as the signal is being sent to the motor as it is supposed to be as evidenced by the click.

I just dont know why the engine does not engage. My assumption is some sort of board of some kind is bad in the motor, but the click sound almost makes me question that. Its almost as if the power is being applied but it is not engaging the engine because the motor itself is bad, but that seems so unlikely.

I was hoping someone would recognize the situation where there is a click upon sending the signal to engage the prop/motor, and nothing happening.


----------



## Bad Bub (Jan 17, 2006)

Lynxis said:


> Nothing like that. The pedals on minn kotas are very simple. I do not believe it has anything to do with the foot pedal as the signal is being sent to the motor as it is supposed to be as evidenced by the click.
> 
> I just dont know why the engine does not engage. My assumption is some sort of board of some kind is bad in the motor, but the click sound almost makes me question that. Its almost as if the power is being applied but it is not engaging the engine because the motor itself is bad, but that seems so unlikely.
> 
> I was hoping someone would recognize the situation where there is a click upon sending the signal to engage the prop/motor, and nothing happening.


The click could just be the spring loaded button engaging, but it may not be getting a good contact... (maybe i'm trying to "will" it away from being a burnt motor for you.... i'd hate to hear that.)

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## Angler ss (May 15, 2008)

I had the same problem Friday. My 55 lb pd v2 worked fine. Then the prop quit. It would move left and right and click but no prop. I had a melted wire in the head of the unit. Take the 4 screws out of the head check the wires in there.Do you have a fuse on the power wire? I was dumb kept popping the fuse so I just hooked my wires to the battery with no fuse and melted the wire in the motor.


----------



## duxsrus (Mar 3, 2011)

Try this:

http://tnhatlfs01.thenethouse.com/striperpics/mkrepair.pdf/Minn%20Kota%20Repair%20Manual.pdf

Lots of possibilities. A buddy just had the same problem and it turned out to be the main board was bad.


----------



## MassillonBuckeye (May 3, 2010)

Could be full of water. Bad seal and the thing is corroded or water logged. If it were mine, I'd take it apart and inspect it.

Nice link with that repair manual Dux. very useful.


----------



## Lynxis (Sep 21, 2009)

It was the main control board.
Person i bought the boat from gave me a spare he had purchased back in 2005. Threw it in there tonight and it works just fine.

Thanks everyone


----------

